# Diabetes?: condition,disease?



## StephanieLouise (Nov 22, 2008)

is it just me or does it not annoy you when people say that diabetes is a disease? i do not believe that it is maybe i am wrong if so could someone inform me as i believe that it is and should be called a long term illness or condition because as far as i am aware diseases are contagious...?


----------



## 799roger (Nov 22, 2008)

*diabetes condition, illness, disease*

Hi Stephanie Louise,  I agree with you it is not a disease but a long term illness, I personally do not like the word condition but it is widely used by the health service, the main idea is by labeling it in different ways they can manipulate where you receive treatment, in my town diabetic care has been moved to a community based project as the health authority say that the hospital is only for acute illnesses not conditions, then comes the problem as to how many hours will the Primary Care Trust pay for a consultant to be on site, all sorts of problems arise so in my mind I have a long term illness that is never going to get better and I will always need many medications just to keep me alive, when the savings are made over the next decade will I just be left to die, makes you think !!!.


----------



## bluebird (Nov 22, 2008)

hi there.i guess we all have differnt words we use..i prefer the term condition to long term illness as i dont like to think that im ill as best part of the time im not.im lucky i recieve treatment from a fantastic diabetic clinic based at my local hosp and will never forget the way they dealt with me when i was 1st diagnosed.the care was 2nd to none.definately hate the word disease tho stephanie.x


----------



## aymes (Nov 22, 2008)

I don't really mind if it's called condition or disease etc

One thing I did find odd is my friend who's recently qualified as a nurse told me they've been told they must refer to someone as 'a diabetic' but should say ' person with diabetes' . I found that really strange as I've never had an issue with being called a diabetic, anyone else?


----------



## bluebird (Nov 22, 2008)

i work on a ward and the patients themselves use the term diabetic to describe themselves.as im not qualified nurse im not sure on that 1 but will enquire.i dont mind reffering to myself as being diabetic.maybe its all to to with labelling aymes.


----------



## AlanJardine (Nov 23, 2008)

I just recently completed a course with the Open University called 'Diabetes Care'. In our submitted work we had to be very careful about refering to people with diabetes as 'a person with diabetes' rather than diabetics.

We also had a discussion in my tutor group about terms. From the scientific point of view, diabetes is classed as a disease. Persoanally I prefer the term condition as there are so many causes and variations. I tend to think of is more as a symptom of other diseases.


----------



## 799roger (Nov 23, 2008)

*PC gone mad again*

It Seems that PC stalks us as with everything else in life, all that is needed is to treat people with respect nothing more nothing less, it is ridiculous to have all these different terms, do we say "my name is I suffer from diabetes" I think not!, the term is Diabetes, because I have it I am diabetic !, so lets stop all the silliness in the country and tell them to get on with it !! just treat us with respect.


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 24, 2008)

Like Alan has, I 'm doing the OU course and was a bit surprised about being labelled "a person with diabetes" (pwd) rather than a diabetic.  As I thought about it though, and talked with other pwd (Type 1 and 2) and reading these posts, I found pwd a better technical description as, although we all have a malfunctioning body, every one of us has different experiences of diabetes and different things that work for us.  The pwd label may just make some think that I am an individual tackling my health challenges in the best way I can with the assistance of the health care professionals.

However, being an individual also means I feel perfectly free to say "I'm diabetic" in social situations when I need to.  Or perhaps it is just because I like being contrary?



Vanessa


----------



## IbrahimHCaglayan (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello Stephanie, no it is not just you who is offended by those use the term "disease". But you must excuse their ignorance; it is simply that: ignorance! Tuberculosis is a disease; diabetes is a condition of ill health!


----------



## AlanJardine (Nov 24, 2008)

From http://www.biology-online.org/dictionary/Disease
'Disease		 				*Definition* 
_noun, plural: diseases_ 
An abnormal condition of an organism which interrupts the normal bodily functions that often leads to feeling of pain and weakness, and usually associated with symptoms and signs. 
A pathologic condition in which the normal functioning of an organism or body is impaired or disrupted resulting in extreme pain, dysfunction, distress, or death.'


People often use the word disease when they really mean 'communicable disease' , i.e something you 'catch'


As I said in my earlier post, technically, diabetes mellitus is a disease.


I certainly don't think there is any offence (intended or otherwise) meant by the term disease. It's also certainly not ignorance to call it a disease.


----------



## Daisy (Nov 24, 2008)

On these two points - I do not class diabetes as a disease and do find it quite offensive - BUT - if technically it is right - then it is right. I also find it offensive that is now classed as a 'disability' on 'official' forms that you have to fill in. Also I am a diabetic!! I have been for 35 years and I ain't changing now to protect anyone's sensibilities! I understand the rationale - but don't agree!


----------



## steven mortimer (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi StephanieLouise, I agree it can get really annoying when people keep on saying diabetes is a disease, especially when you are already trying to come to terms with injections/tablets as well as the information download. You are right in saying it is a long term illness and I think it may put more people at ease after being diagnosed if it was labeled that way. 
The best thing i've found in the 3 weeks since my diagnosis is talk to people about your frustrations, especially your healthcare team.
Take care
Kind Regards
Steven Mortimer


StephanieLouise said:


> is it just me or does it not annoy you when people say that diabetes is a disease? i do not believe that it is maybe i am wrong if so could someone inform me as i believe that it is and should be called a long term illness or condition because as far as i am aware diseases are contagious...?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 16, 2010)

hi, although i myself don't like calling it a disease - i prefer condition, diabetes mellitus is indeed an autoimmune disease. Theres something sciency about it, maybe Tom can help out, but it is certainly scientifically classified as a disease


----------



## RachelT (Feb 16, 2010)

I had this coversation with my brother. He thinks that "condition" or "disorder" is more negative than "disease". His perception is that "conditions" and "disorders" are airy-fairy things that you can snap out of if you put your mind to it (before anybody starts to complain, he's the one with the diagnosed depression... that say it all about my family really, bit old fashioned in their attitudes to mental health).
You can't win...Im ok with disease, personally. It sounds like the word derived from "dis-ease" ie, not being easy or comfortable...as far as i'm concerned that sums up diabetes.
Disease sounds like it's catching
Condition and Disorder sound like you have a mental health issue
Illness sounds like you aught to be off work...
I discovered a new, ridculously broad and stupid, term at work a while ago..."lifestyle disease", why do i get the impression that this would include type 2 diabetes and why does it sound like anybody with one "chose" to have it?

Diabetic or Person with diabetes? Diabetic is quicker to type...i'm too polite, i'm a diabetic but my friend has diabetes...
Rachel


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 16, 2010)

Now me as a mum of a child with diabetes I have a whole different outlook than you guys.  I don't know what it feels like to have diabetes so cannot begin to understand how you all feel and I won't even try to pretend.

From my point of view I am an advocate on my daughter's behalf and it really depends who I'm talking to as to what I say.    Yes it is a disease and I will refer to it as that if I feel necessary or condition or illness etc.   I also generally say diabetic but occasionally I say child with diabetes.   It is a disability, especially at school these days with the regimes there are.   Twice daily in years gone by meant teachers and TA's could sweep it under the carpet (or desk lid) but these days they have to help somehow so it does impact on school life and these 5 years olds need good help at school and if the only way that is possible, then we say disability, its a no brainer.

However I don't see my daughter as disabled as we know in the sense of disabled.  However that word is horrid really.   We all associate it with wheelchairs etc but only 5% of people who are classed as disabled are in a wheelchair !!  My daughter thought that the sign for disabled (like in disabled parking bays) was someone with a big bum !!  Seriously.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

I call it a disease, because that's what it is. Just because you have a disease, does not mean you are DISEASED. 

I've talked about this before on my blog, because it's something that gets to me:

http://instructionsni.blogspot.com/2009/11/rose-by-any-other-name-would-smell-as.html


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 16, 2010)

I would agree, a disease is something you catch from someone or something else. Diabetes like many other illnesses is a condition you are either born with, or develop later. Illness, I would say can be either a disease or a condition.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 16, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I call it a disease, because that's what it is. Just because you have a disease, does not mean you are DISEASED.
> 
> I've talked about this before on my blog, because it's something that gets to me:
> 
> http://instructionsni.blogspot.com/2009/11/rose-by-any-other-name-would-smell-as.html



you are my favourite person!

It IS a disease,  whatever you decide to call it. It's not catchable, but it IS a disease


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm diseased. are you?


----------



## Steff (Feb 16, 2010)

Diabetes is both a disease and a condition. It is a disease because it is something that attacks cells in your pancreas. It is a condition because once you have it, it can not be cured only controlled.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 16, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> you are my favourite person!
> 
> It IS a disease, despite what you call it. It's not catchable, but it IS a disease



I aim to please


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 16, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> I'm diseased. are you?



oh i totally am


----------



## katie (Feb 17, 2010)

AlisonM said:


> I would agree, a disease is something you catch from someone or something else. Diabetes like many other illnesses is a condition you are either born with, or develop later. Illness, I would say can be either a disease or a condition.



Ive never actually heard of someone being born with Diabetes.  But I guess it does happen.

Of course it is a disease.  Personally I don't really see myself as having a Disease, condition and certainly not an illness, so call it what you like


----------



## PhilT (Feb 17, 2010)

I just refer to myself as a diabetic. I think the term 'person with diabetes' is just pc crap. 
As for it being a disease, it is. It is a chronic disease. It can also be refered to as a chronic illness or a medical condition. I'm not that bothered what other people call it, it's entirely a matter of personal preference, but if I had to call it anything I think I would prefer to call it a medical condition.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 17, 2010)

i just like telling people I'm diseased, it's always fun seeing the look on their faces  I am evil!


----------



## PhilT (Feb 17, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> i just like telling people I'm diseased, it's always fun seeing the look on their faces  I am evil!


 
You can show them your Ganglion now as well .


----------



## Freddie99 (Feb 17, 2010)

The scientist has arrived! With my mighty authority of being a first year under grad (course is a joint honour in alcoholism and applied biomedical science) that Alan Jardine's definition is on the money. By definition it is a disease, it fits all the parameters. 

What I cannot comprehend is why people have to refer to diabetics as "a person with diabetes" can we not get straight to the point and come out with it? We are diabetics, it's not as complex a thing as for example, trying to solve a rather complex murder in the days when your only option for forencsic science was "we have his finger prints" and the one respected mind on the matter was just as human and error prone as the rest of us (thank you Dr Bernard Spilsbury.) We are diabetics and are, for the most part, happy to be called that. Political Correctness is not a force for good any more. Granted it had its good points in its hey day. Where we stand at the moment means that we cannot call a spade a spade for fear of offending the afore mentioned spade and instigating disastrous litigation (apologies, I haven't let out my cynicism for a while now.) I must get to my point. I am a diabetic and frankly I wouldn't have it any other way. 

What's worse is that I have to put it onto every form I have at work (prior to me getting my contract with the NHS it meant a visit to occupational health to be passed as fit for work, something I found hugely offensive. Bloody beauracracy.) It winds me up that people are obliged to know I have it, I understand it's for some good reasons but there are times when I'd rather just keep it to myself. Simple as that. 

What I suppose I have been driving at is that yes, technically we are diseased. We are dependant upon medication to sustain life. I would struggle to comprehend a situation where people require medication to sustain life yet are not classed as diseased. Granted, there are many categories of disease and the good old Diabetes Mellitus falls into a few of them if memory serves (peer review time people! Check it out and rubbish someone's postulate!) There is no way around that fact, you can dress it up as much as you like and try to camouflage the fact but you will not get away from the fact now matter how much you try to conceal it.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 17, 2010)

PhilT said:


> You can show them your Ganglion now as well .



darn tootin'


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2010)

Regarding the 'diabetic/person with diabetes' debate. I do think that it is appropriate in some cases that we use the latter term rather than 'diabetic'. Children in particular should not be defined by their illness, setting them apart from their peers. I remember well from my own childhood that certain children were 'spastics' if they suffered from cerebral palsy - and rarely did you think of them as people like everyone else behind their physical disability. So, I would prefer that 'Johnny' is just Johnny (who happens to have diabetes), not diabetic Johnny. In adults, hopefully it will help healthcare staff to not just think of us as the disease, but as people WITH a disease that needs careful management.

As for myself, I don't mind being called or calling myself a diabetic - I'm not going to be judged or bullied or set apart because of it at my age.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually refer to it as a condition, but don't have a problem with disease. 
I am also not that bothered if you call me diabetic, but some people don't like it so would try not to call others.


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> I usually refer to it as a condition, but don't have a problem with disease.
> I am also not that bothered if you call me diabetic, but some people don't like it so would try not to call others.



Totally agree i dont really care if you call me diabetic or diseased, if i think some one is saying to get at me or be nasty then thats when i will react.


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 17, 2010)

Sorry, I meant to say you can be born with a malfunctioning pancreas. I know one child who was born that way requiring insulin from the start, and therefore, as I understand it, diabetic from birth.


----------



## ZoZo (Feb 21, 2010)

As a parent of child with diabetes, I prefer condition. My son isn't ill! 

I also prefer child/person with diabetes as opposed to ''he's a diabetic''.  

My son just has a condition which means he has to make reasonable adjustments to live the same life as everyone else - its doesn't define him. 
I am the the most un-politically correct person I know, so I dont usually buy into all this, but to me, there is more to my son than just diabetes...so much more! So why would he be defined as such?
He also isn't disabled....he can do everything an ''able'' person can do, and more! 

I do see though that it is a very personal thing, and my job at the moment is to make sure he grows up feeling as positive as possible about himself.  At his age, anything that marks a child out as different can be targeted. I accept that he may get teased at school, but I want to to enable him with the confidence and knowledge to deal with it. 
If when he gets older, he chooses to refer to himself as a diabetic, then thats down to him.


----------

